# Seeking advice on how to contact administrator



## SRHealth (Sep 3, 2018)

Hey IM!
I'm just wondering how i can get in contact with a mod or administrator. Currently i'm not able to PM him and didn't find a " CONTACT US" button, anyone could give me an advice please? Appreciate it so much!!!

Thx.


----------



## brazey (Sep 3, 2018)

Here you go....   http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/forums/6-Help-Desk


----------



## SRHealth (Sep 3, 2018)

Thank you so much!!  bro


----------

